# The Official Jimmy Buffett Thread



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action OK Parrot Heads, time to sound off!!! action

Favorite J.B. songs, stories and quotations now have a home on Outbackers.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

He's coming to Philadelphia on tour this year sometime.....I think his songs were made for this camping stuff!! " Cheeseburger in Paradise"!!!!! Sounds like a weekend BBQ!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

He in Phila 8/25 & 8/27 both SOLD OUT.
Don


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh yeah, Parrot Heads unite!!









I've always liked the lines from "Changes in Latitudes, Changes in Atitudes"...

Oh, yesturdays are over my shoulder,
So I can't look back for too long.
There's just too much to see waiting in front of me,
and I know that I just can't go wrong.

In college I always liked "A Love Song (From a Different Point of View)". I'm sure I don't have to quote any lines from that song!

Thanks for starting the thread PDX.


----------



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

Songs- A pirate lives at 40, Jollymon and Come Monday.
Memories-We met him outside Margaritaville in Key West in 1991 that was cool!
Wish like hell he'd come out to Western Canada for a concert date but he still hasn't








Also read all his books perfect for a -40C winter day


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oiler

Don't feel so bad...No shows in T.O either. It has to be this white stuff that we have 10 months out of the year









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My name is Jolly...and I am a "Buffett-holic."

Little known facts:

I have been to the original Margaritaville in Key West. (in Ocho Rios, Jamaica as well)







It meant a lot to me.

I also went down to Capt. Tony's, to get out of the heat. (Key West)

I change my Latitude as often as possible.

I have sat under a Lone Palm.

I am a card carrying Parrothead.
St MinneSomePlace

I got to hear Jimmy Buffett sing,* "A Pirate Looks at 40" *(live) on my 40th birthday. (goosebumps!)

I have hosted 'many-a-Buffett parties' in my day, and turned a lot more people into Jimmy fans.

I look good in a grass skirt. shy

Maybe a PARROTHEAD PARTY should be planned for the National Rally!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow Jolly!

Serenaded by J.B. himself on your birthday!
Does it get any better than that?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I too have traveled to the Buffett Holy Land.....Keywest. I would like to take 2-3 weeks and do a Key West camping trip.

As for favorite songs, any of them, but if I had to pick a few. Son of a Sailer, Jollyman, He went to Paris, and Margaritaville.

Any takers on a Keywest camping trip????

Gary


----------



## mikew (Apr 17, 2005)

I too have traveled to Key West, (got engaged at sunset on a boat off the island.) 
Also to Orlando, Myrtle Beach, Charleston and Las Vegas Margaritavilles

You can listen to LIVE concerts on Sirus sarellite radio @ the web at Radio Margaritaville.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Fire44 said:


> Any takers on a Keywest camping trip????
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]50620[/snapback]​


OUTBACKERS RALLY KEY WEST!

That would be really cool. I've always wanted to CAMP THE KEYS!
Someday....I will.

Next season is going to be tight too. I'm taking a huge winter vacation, and I want to attend the NATIONAL RALLY.

May have to postpone the KW trip. Son of a ....
sailor!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Tin Cup Chalice and Margaritaville are neck and neck in my book. He came to visit my small town years ago and my wife picked him up at the airport. We loaned him our van for a couple of days so he could keep a low profile but he was discovered and left before I could meet him. He sent us 8 front row seats to his Raleigh concert that year and it was a blast. We were drinking in the hotel bar with Fingers and the gang but I still didn't meet Jimmy. Bummer


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A Parrothead party sounds like fun, but..............................you gonna wear that grass skirt?









John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

John...I put the skirt on from time to time...but the wife always looks better in one!

nascar...you loaned BUFFETT your van??? WOW! Cool. Did he dance on the hood with golf shoes?? 

We'll have to suggest the party to the NATIONAL RALLY committee.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

To heck with the party idea.
Let's just move the National Rally to Key West. Lock, stock and barrel!









I guess that would be a long haul for us left coasters, but what a site!

Let's just make sure it isn't during hurricane season. You know how God has always had a dark sense of humor when it comes to large residential boxes on wheels.

I always felt he thought they looked a lot better as beer cans!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> John...I put the skirt on from time to time...but the wife always looks better in one!
> 
> nascar...you loaned BUFFETT your van??? WOW! Cool. Did he dance on the hood with golf shoes??
> 
> ...


No dancing with golf shoes but I met him driving it down the road and that was a rush. My wife was amazed at how normal he was. He was going to play at the local bar before he left but when he was discovered he got mobbed and loand up the plane and took off. I don't blame him for that. It was in Ocracoke so it's a small town.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would never wash that van seat again!









Wow! All I can say is, Wow!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Costco has large jugs of Margareta mix(Etoh) encluded







Always nice to have the OB properly stocked for a cocktail party















Have Fun and no driving






















Jan


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I love too many of his songs to pick one out as my favorite. I do have a favorite line and that is:

I have a verse and can't rhyme it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Anyone catching this years tour? He didn't come close enough for me to see him this tour. Maybe next year I'll track him down.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

A guy that my wife works with had a friend that had a friend that had a friend that had two extra tickets for the show last Thursday nite in NJ or PA and all we had to do was drive up the 2 hrs and meet up with the guy to buy them from him. That was after I got someone to switch nites with me.......so we passed. I was just afraid that we would get up there and he would have already sold them. I was tempted but passed.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just found out this weekend that Jimmy Buffett will be in town in November, YEAH!!









Now the only question is should we take the kids (8 and 5). They are major Parrot Heads, and I would not look forward to telling them no. On the other hand, the last J.B. concert I went to - many years ago - was no place for kids!

Hmm...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Doug,

No way would I enterain the thought of taking my grandkids (7 and 4) to a concert. I'm hard pressed to take them to one that caters to kids, let alone an adult one.

JMHO, leave them home and enjoy!

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sometimes....WE PEOPLE (our parents warned us about) can get pretty silly when JIMMY comes to town. I have to admit...I enjoy seeing kids in PARAKEET outfits...but...you know how we can get.

My group is usually pretty tame compared to others. Tough decision. Me? I'd leave them home so I can let loose!

PS...Yea...I'm jealous.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Doug,

You could leave them home and take me!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, I think leaving them home is the way to go, I just don't look forward to telling them they can't go.

This may be one of those cases where honesty is not the best policy...









Happy Trails,
Doug

PS: Keystone says our Outback sleeps 10. Anybody who wants to fly into PDX in mid November to test that is more than welcome! (sure hope PDX_Shannon dosen't see this post)


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Favorite JB Quotes
" I guess I never was made meant for glitter rock and roll". - Jimmy Buffett

*This is for JOLLY.*

Mother, mother ocean 
I have heard you call 
I've wanted to sail upon your waters since I was three feet tall 
'Cause you've seen it all 
You've seen it all...

I've watched the men who've rode you 
They switched from sails to steam 
And in your belly you hold the treasures 
Few have only seen 
Most of them were dreams... 
Most of them were dreams...

Well, yes, I am a pirate 
A few hundred years too late 
The cannons don't thunder 
There's nothing to plunder 
I'm an under 40 victim of fate 
Arriving too late... 
Arriving too late...

I've done a bit of smuggling, 
Well, I've run my share of grass, 
I've made enough money to buy Miami 
But I pissed it away so fast 
It's never meant to last... 
It's never meant to last...

Well I have been drunk, now, for over two weeks, 
I've passed out and I've rallied and I've sprung a few leaks 
But, I've gotta stop wishing 
I've gotta go fishing 
Down to rock bottom again 
With just a few friends... 
With just a few friends...

With just a few friends... 
With just a few friends...

- Jimmy Buffett

"Some of it's magic, some of it's tragic, but I had a good life all the way". - Jimmy Buffett 
- Dave


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Always one of my favorite tunes....thanks


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for posting that song, poem








A few years back JB was at the Palace in Michigan. I was working afternoons as an RN. We got one of is younger under age fans in with OD of ETOH.Mom and dad where not to happy. Hospital always knew when he was in town for a concert.








I like his songs alot. Some Fans are just not ready for the concerts








I think a adult Parrothead Party at any rally could be a nice addition.
Jan


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Not a Buffett tune , but well in the spirit of the way of life and one of my favorite tunes
and I think he actually covered the song on the Buffet live album. I know hes sung it at a few concerts.

Crosby Stills & Nash " Southern Cross"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is in my Top 3 fav songs: *Death Of An Unpopular Poet*

Guessing not many of you can sing this one from heart, but for some reason I can. I just think it's a great tune.

Buffett for President

..please folks, it's Buffett (with 2 "T's") the other is a cheap dinner in Vegas.


----------



## samatt (Jun 4, 2005)

WOW, a place to learn more about our Outback AND people that can chat about Jimmy. This place is getting better with every post.

Love most all of his tunes, I have more Buffett CD's and tapes than all of my other artists put together. Have seen him live in concert twice at the Target Center in MPLS.

Plan on going again when he comes any where close to this region. Will have to take the Outback this time.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Thought all you Parrotheads might enjoy this quiz I found

ParrotheadTrivia

I missed questions 3 and 7

If you would like to try a few more you can access them here. Have fun..

Buffett Trivia


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rats! only 80%

Missed #'s 8 and 10

Oh well, next time I will ace it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

samatt said:


> Have seen him live in concert twice at the Target Center in MPLS.
> 
> [snapback]54472[/snapback]​


I saw him twice at TARGET CENTER too!








Partied with the PARROTHEADS at O'Donovan's, and all the bars around there. We were at the same shows! We stayed across the street at the Marriot both times. I hope he's back next tour!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Cool links!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Cool links!
> [snapback]54656[/snapback]​


"A Pirate Looks At 50"
Camping in the Cays,,,bonefishing,,, sunny lets do it!
Can we get a barge over to West End?


----------



## samatt (Jun 4, 2005)

NDJollyMon, IF he goes to Alpine Valley next year, WE WILL BE GOING. Maybe have to make it an Outbacker weekend.

I am sure I saw you there, our seats were 2 rows from the top of the Target Center, so we could pretty much see everyone. Massive wave of people having a great time with a great singer.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

samatt said:


> NDJollyMon, IF he goes to Alpine Valley next year, WE WILL BE GOING. Maybe have to make it an Outbacker weekend.
> 
> I am sure I saw you there, our seats were 2 rows from the top of the Target Center, so we could pretty much see everyone. Massive wave of people having a great time with a great singer.
> [snapback]54807[/snapback]​


After the rumor of him playing ALPINE this year, I got some time off, and scouting campgrounds on the internet. All for a glimmer of hope...which never materialized.







Bummer. I'd much rather hit Minneapolis...cause it's a lot closer!

Maybe next year.


----------



## samatt (Jun 4, 2005)

It's amazing what we will do with a faint glimmer of a chance that he would be coming close to us. We had a real nice motel penciled in in Janesville for Alpine Valley. But....

I understand the mileage part of the trip, and we are slightly closer than you. Next time, I am doing what ever I can to get closer to the stage. Now that I have the wife likeing him more, it makes all of it a littler easier.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sometimes...you have to work to get the women from the DARK SIDE to the PARROT SIDE! It all pays off in the end though.

My way of life seems to rub off on many 'un-suspecting' others.

"Growing Older...but not UP!"


----------

